# HighHitter Customs



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

*we have 2 locations to serve you. 

West Coast inquiries please contact us at:

HighHitter Customs
6220 Dodd St.
Las Vegas, NV 89122
(702)418-7275

East Coast inquiries please contact us at:

HighHitter Customs
7748 Fernbrook Way
Winter Park, FL 32792 (near Orlando)
(407)951-2312

Like us on Facebook under HighHitter Customs. 


we'll kick it off with this:








we are a full service lowrider shop. hit us up with inquiries.
*

We also do auto glass on all makes and models. High end exotics also welcome


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We specialize in frame wrapping:
























Molded and chromed suspension
















Toyota rear end








Molded integrated powerballs
















While the frame gets wrapped and the suspension molded and chromed we can have the body on a rotisserie and blasted and painted at the same time. 








Let us know what you need and we can work with you


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that regal is bangin! Seen it a couple years at Roll'n's first show


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

DeeLoc said:


> that regal is bangin! Seen it a couple years at Roll'n's first show


thanks! heres another pic:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Wut up Dan??


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Whats up Dan Glad to see ur shop staying Busy *


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

wut up dan. Hows that wagon comin. :thumbsup:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

What's up everyone. Thank you for your support. New hopper should be out by new years if not sooner!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

my homie!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey daniel thanks for taking my frame wrap job. lol jus kidding brotha. ttt for a solid homie and awesome work.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks homies. Who remembers this one:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe I have a vid of the Cadillac


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP DAN,HOPE TO KICK IT AT CARL CASPERS IN FEBRUARY HOMIE.GLAD TO SEE THE BUSINESS IS DOING GOOD.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

That caddy was a lot of fun, 1st pic was at nopi nationals and second we were in Miami


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What ever happened to the cadi?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

to the top


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Afterhop


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

What up everyone its your homie Young Wilson aka lil wilson.", here with Dan, Ron, Goof and Cali Chris on our way back to vegas from the woodland lowrider show in california. Puttin it down for las vegas.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Glad you guys came to the show! All the cars were workin good! This is jr with the single pump silver and red caprice


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

Eastbay_drop r u guys comin out to supershow


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I will be there, not sure if we are taking the cars yet


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good dan. i got ur vid


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Man I Remember That Car....It Gets Up There...!!!!!


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I believe I have a vid of the Cadillac


Post it up Homie.....Nice Lac


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

the homie dan does some GOOD ASS WORK!!!! we have 2 frames getting done:shocked: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We can transport your ride to you.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the love homies! Can't wait for supershow!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Lookin good on the trailer!


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Dan give me a call 772-318-5469.. chris


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

HighHitter Customs said:


> We can transport your ride to you.


THAT'S A NICE CUTTY ON THA BAcK!!!


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

legit


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BREAK SUM FOOLS OFF AT THE SUPERSHOW HOMIE.:h5:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## Haters come get some (Jul 25, 2012)

Chipper


----------



## Haters come get some (Jul 25, 2012)

Heavy hitters


----------



## Haters come get some (Jul 25, 2012)

Can I get a hop


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

Dan at woodland california this last weekend. vegas reppin with 4 cars.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Young Wilson said:


> Dan at woodland california this last weekend. vegas reppin with 4 cars.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tradition 808 (Jun 14, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Lookin good on the trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Sup Dan good to see ya bro


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...rnia-lowrider-magazine-show-09-30-2012-a.html.. click on the link to see high hitter and black magic in woodland california video footage.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Zoom said:


>


Whos chipper in the background


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Got this today


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hawaiian Punch will lay down the law. lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Whos chipper in the background


I see China!!!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL..
> 
> THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED
> 
> ...


:werd: see you there


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

New Shirts In Super Show Weekend


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Young Wilson said:


> New Shirts In Super Show Weekend


hellz yeah


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Shirts look good in black Dan  see you in a couple days bro!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! See you in a few! 
Forgot to also put that we do glass on all cars. Exotics welcome


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Good goin dan. see u in a few days braaah


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

What up zoom, what up vegas, we ready for super show. Good luck to all tha clubs @ tha show.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Waddup! Pray it don't rain Friday for move in I'd hate for all that chrome to get all fucked up


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Too late its poueing right now


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pouring


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I took a last minute flight to Vegas ha ha. See u today Dan


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

Ssssup dan


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Sup see you all Sunday


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

Its on vegas c u there this weekend


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Lookin good sucka!!! Had a blast this weekend. BMH Family baby!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Badass pic bro! Thanks to Sunday Slacker!


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

*High Hitter Customs*





 I filmed this today and added a lil somethin to it. High Hitter In tha House. big thanks to dan, brian aka zoom, our Hawaii Brothers and everyone else.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bad ass vid. whos the fool in the back ground. lol. gotta get kelii download a vid


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Another supershow pic. 








Right now were in Texas inthe way to Indiana for a show. Indiana peeps get at me!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

The fat filipino givin the gangsta lean. looks cherry braaah!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

After the supershow cruising at Aria On the strip


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

HighHitter Customs!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Another supershow pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Drove thru St. Louis today


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

suppppp brother it was good kicking it , next time will be better minus my fked up foot lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

What show in Indiana are you talking about?


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

High Hitter Family


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

super show after hop


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Young Wilson said:


> High Hitter Family


this is a big FAIL, LIL WILLIE!!!


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Young Wilson said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

HaZiaN808 said:


> HighHitter Customs!


hellz yeah this is sooo dope!:fool2:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Look at them celebrities. lol. i was like.... what about me? jus kidding


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

got a raw 72-73 frame and full suspension for sale at the shop if anyone needs it. just putting the word out for Dan.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Helping the boys Farzi, Rob Robertson, and Perm out in Indiana for 2 days. They've been working on this truck for 4 months gettin it ready for SEMA show


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoom said:


> hellz yeah this is sooo dope!:fool2:



:thumbsup:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Good times rear end


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Better quality pic of the Hawaii Tradition Family


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey dan robs pops is doin more work than you. i can polish wood for free. lol jus kidding bro. good bullshittin with u earlier


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Cadillac rear end


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Cadillac bridge


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Danielson ,what's up


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Danielson ,what's up


Lol. What's up? Some of the projects we working on


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

HaZiaN808 said:


> HighHitter Customs![/QUOTE
> 
> *BADASS *


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

HaZiaN808 said:


> HighHitter Customs!


looking good homie, keep up the good work


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like ur son been hella busy


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Very nice homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

1968 impala frame


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Custom suspension for a g body


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

These Lower control arms are for A G body custom suspension 1/14" Cup.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Rear end


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks lije your boy is putting in sone work. dont work him too hard lol


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Check out this video on YouTube:<br/><br/>http://youtu.be/kIY9Bc4zRIo

Check out this video on YouTube:<br/><br/>http://youtu.be/rXGIYCKRUJk


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats some bad ass vids!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT sup JR?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Zoom said:


> TTT sup JR?


Sup homie. im jus chillen and putting a single pump street hopper together. how bout u homie


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting ready for show in Az this weekend.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Wish I was damnit lol. Ohio sucks


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck in az bro


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Jason ill trade you when it's 115 in summertime lol.

Thanks jr

Here's what we pulled into the shop this morning


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello we picked this 64 rag up in SD Oct 25th 2012. Going to do a detailed build under project rides so stay tuned
































Car looks good but has usual rust issues around the rear body mounts and lower quarter panels as well as the rear trunk pan but all in all a pretty solid car and most of all a complete 64 real rag! Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Young Wilson said:


> View attachment 566845


looks good:thumbsup:



HighHitter Customs said:


> Jason ill trade you when it's 115 in summertime lol.
> 
> Thanks jr
> 
> Here's what we pulled into the shop this morning


peek-a-boo i see you 64 rag peeking around the corner!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Here are some updated prices on suspension components in the raw

Axle 400
























cadi lowers 300








gbody deep cup lowers 400
















Call or message Dan with inquiries


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good. another hawaii ride comin soon. cats out the bag


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

^^^ LOL


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

Cats out the bag


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

cat what cat????stupid cat!!!!!! LOL what up dan i am never on here so heres your ttt


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha good lookin out Rob


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

We got a shop cat here somewhere. Lol. sup robert.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

waddup Kelii?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*WHat up Dan ? Hows it going *


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

Whats up all you High Hitter Homies!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Chillin just got these ready today!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Etched belly


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup dan i need some shirts to rep in.hawaii


----------



## Haters come get some (Jul 25, 2012)

Calling out all hopers Dan u first so come out on sat if u don't come I will bring all food for less to u


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Haters come get some said:


> Calling out all hopers Dan u first so come out on sat if u don't come I will bring all food for less to u


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:drama:VIDEO PLEASE!


Haters come get some said:


> Calling out all hopers Dan u first so come out on sat if u don't come I will bring all food for less to u


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Gbody stuff:
















Got it raw too if you need it


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Who needs shirts? We have em sizes L-4XL $15.00 each pm me if you want one specify size and color black or white















for modeling! Lol!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's crackin homeslice


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey JR suck my dick! Lol jus kidding what size shirt you need what color black or white and how many?

Pinky we got some more equipment for the shop had to go pick it up today. Tire machine lathe etc. what's crackin with you?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Very nice. Just working on my 63. Matts finishing up the body work. I just picked up my Corvette motor to put in it finally.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Very nice. Just working on my 63. Matts finishing up the body work. I just picked up my Corvette motor to put in it finally.


Sick bro! We working on a tre also. Ill post pics soon. We just got this today:

G body frame


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

MY SONS LOOKIN AT BUYING A 82 CADDY,THE OWNER SAYS THE FRAME HAS NVR BEN TOUCHED.HAS A 2 PUMP SETUP,NVR HOPPED. WE NVR HAD A CADDY B 4 WHAT STRESS POINTS OR BAD SPOTS SHOULD WE LOOK FOR?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Dan


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving from the high hitter family


----------



## Haters come get some (Jul 25, 2012)

high hitter are chipers pull the fuck up dan


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

THNX 4 TH HELP


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

dlimer279 said:


> THNX 4 TH HELP


Give me a call dlimer.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Haters come get some said:


> high hitter are chipers pull the fuck up dan


Don't trip. We have a date


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Don't trip. We have a date


:drama:


----------



## chacho12180105 (Oct 15, 2012)

How much for upper,lower adjustable trailer arms?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh oh Danny looks like u got some haters? Sup Dan and pinky and Matt


----------



## ELEGANCIA HOPPER (Nov 10, 2012)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Don't trip. We have a date


ARE U BACK IN TOWN YET CRICKET???


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

For an x frame








Washers and bolts








Caddy disc brakes


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

chacho12180105 said:


> How much for upper,lower adjustable trailer arms?


What kind of car?


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

For a glasshouse


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

HighHitter Customs said:


> For an x frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks bro. How's it going?


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

how much for 86 monte ls upper n lower chrome, i send mine


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Haters come get some said:


> high hitter are chipers pull the fuck up dan






HighHitter Customs said:


> Don't trip. We have a date


:naughty: :boink:



ELEGANCIA HOPPER said:


> ARE U BACK IN TOWN YET CRICKET???


:dunno:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

cwb4eva said:


> how much for 86 monte ls upper n lower chrome, i send mine


Pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sup brotha how u been


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Just workin on stuff bro. Like this rag house chrome undies full frame and all that good stuff that goes with it


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good brotha. btw clean up the shop lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks good brotha. btw clean up the shop lol


Yeah Dan sweep them floors. What would junior know that ninja works in sandles and on dirt floors.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Walks around the bottom of the volcano floors in flip flops. Crazy ass Hawiian punchness.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

what product u guys running? Ive seen the two tone regal in person a few years back using pro hopper.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

86 Limited said:


> what product u guys running? Ive seen the two tone regal in person a few years back using pro hopper.


We using BMH now


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We putting this motor on this frame for a 62 getting everything lined up


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Just workin on stuff bro. Like this rag house chrome undies full frame and all that good stuff that goes with it


Nice big body caddy.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

HighHitter Customs said:


> We putting this motor on this frame for a 62 getting everything lined up


:thumbsup: Lookin good


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks homies for the support
Any 1 need any of these?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Thanks homies for the support
> Any 1 need any of these?


Cadillac ?????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Pjay said:


> Cadillac ?????


2 lincoln lowers and caddy uppers and lowers

Dan working some O.T

When you comin for these noids Danielson


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

maybe today Just try to finish up some stuff


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 2 lincoln lowers and caddy uppers and lowers
> 
> Dan working some O.T
> 
> When you comin for these noids Danielson


:wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5: dan you out there puttin in work homie.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


Waddup Pjay we see you soon bro


flaked85 said:


> :h5: dan you out there puttin in work homie.


Thanks for the bump bro we are blessed to have work during the holidays


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody need extended trailing arms?
























How bout these?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Waddup Pjay we see you soon bro
> 
> Thanks for the bump bro we are blessed to have work during the holidays


Ya hopefully real soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup dan


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Sup fellas
We shipped out a frame today.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is josh certified to drive that? he looks confused lol


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

More pics of g body deep relocated cup lowers


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HighHitter Customs said:


> More pics of g body deep relocated cup lowers


MAN THOSE ARE NICE.:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

They look good bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT for the homies


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for the bump ttt


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Need your firewall painted? Hit us up


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice work lil buddy


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We're out in LA for the Majestics hop out at the dam tomorrow.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Young Wilson (Sep 30, 2012)

Happy new years everyone make sure u check out the high hitter twitter page. High_Hitter and follow new updates. Events and etc.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Floors goin in this elco


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Need some suspension work done hit us up


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We picked up this 59 for one of our clients. Going for a full show 59. The name means dark night in Hawaiian. Stay posted for updates!
59 Impala "Pōʻele" build
High Hitter Customs
























































































































If you saw a chrome trim missing its because it is. Let me know if you have them we need all the help we can get any suggestions for trim also greatly appreciated. Ordered a bunch of parts from classic industries from floors to lights. Will be installing as we go along. Stay tuned


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Fits nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Dan u using them cylinders just for mock up I hope. Them are china leakers


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## ELEGANCIA HOPPER (Nov 10, 2012)

HighHitter Customs said:


>


:drama:tell them guys in the back to help pull it down...:rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oooooh whaaaaaaat????


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ELEGANCIA HOPPER said:


> :drama:tell them guys in the back to help pull it down...:rimshot:


:drama:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

ELEGANCIA HOPPER said:


> :drama:tell them guys in the back to help pull it down...:rimshot:


Last person you hopped was me. You should
Maybe bring your car out of retirement for a round 2?


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

All pms answered 
Here's a 64 frame


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

From the photoshoot the other day


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice pic brotha


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody need chrome hit us up


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

sup dan car is looking good


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Havent seen china i awhile


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Anybody need chrome hit us up


nice chrome. Do I need to send you my parts or do you have chrome parts ready to ship. I need steering link for cutlass. I need alot of odd stuff chromed. Can I ship you the parts and you quote them, chrome them, ship them. PM me some info asap please. Im ready.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

all pm's answered


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ELEGANCIA HOPPER said:


> :drama:tell them guys in the back to help pull it down...:rimshot:






HighHitter Customs said:


> Last person you hopped was me. You should
> Maybe bring your car out of retirement for a round 2?


:sprint:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Toyota axles for the impalas at the shop








If you need one built for your ride hit us up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

pm me a price on one of those axles


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Pms answered


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I need a toyota rear for my schwinn trike. lol. looks good fellas


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks junior. Workin on the frame


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Mock up with the Toyota rear


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

DAN YOU CAME OUT HERE AND REPPD HARD GREAT SHOW MY DUDE , YOU KILT IT THOUGH COMING OUT YO SPOT SWANGN AND WASNT EVEN AT THE STICK YET ..LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Dan was showing off lol. Glad u made the trip ,always goodtimes when u around


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Dan was showing off lol. Glad u made the trip ,always goodtimes when u around


 HE WASNT THE ONLY ONE ..LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

MR87LS said:


> HE WASNT THE ONLY ONE ..LOL


Well that's what I do lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GOOD TO SEE YOU AT CASPERS DAN.THANX FOR THE ENGINE INFO ON THAT WIRING THANG.LOL:h5:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks peeps for the love!
















The reinforcement


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

DAN i would like to thank u guys for coming out hope to see u here next year.
also glad u guys mad it home safe :thumbsup:


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you! We back at it on this 59!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Another one from Carl Casper. Great show and great people! Thank you all for the great times!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Walking the dog. Good shit brotha


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

HighHitter Customs said:


> Thanks peeps for the love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. Damn grinding dust sucks!!!!!


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Big Rob M said:


> looks good. Damn grinding dust sucks!!!!!


Hehe I wonder if we can recycle the gallon of metal dust on the floor lol


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Let us know if you need frame work done


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup fam. Big chips.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

We're launching our website real soon. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Look good.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Look good.


Thanks Junior


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Sup on them t shirts!? Sent a pm need the paypal


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Y'all got frame reinforcement kits?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Smh


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

The_Golden_One said:


> Y'all got frame reinforcement kits?


I guess not.


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn homie! U must b busy,been m.i.a for minute!


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Sup on the new shirts????


----------



## HighHitter Customs (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah been busy with this double piston to the nose








Wishbones for your impala








Chain boxes on your reinforced chromed rearend
















Give us a call with inquiries


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

What's good DOUG davis lol


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ha, Whats up.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

U open on saturdays?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

keola808 said:


> U open on saturdays?


hit him up 702-418-7275


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

bckbmpr84 said:


> hit him up 702-418-7275


Ok will do...thanks bckbmpr84


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!!!!


----------



## PE_AB (Sep 6, 2011)

Need info on the bladder pumps asap. Looking to buy one if possible.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

Ha dan are you going to start making those Retro Pesco style kits..the setups with the oil tanks not attached to the block and the gear outside the tank.....i know some other company calls them OSN but i keep getting a guy asking me if you are...cuz he is unhappy about them and dont want to do business cuz he dont like the 3 prices they have given him...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!:h5:


----------

